# Unit 36 mule deer new mexico



## singlesix

I just found out this morning i drew a tag for this area. Any info would be greatly appreciated. Not looking for a trophy just want some fun. Unfortunatly i will be alone on this one so dont want to explore too much. Thanks 
its a muzzleloader hunt in oct if that helps


----------



## Ruger

Which area do you have? I have a cousin in NM that knows most of the units and good areas to hunt maybe I could pick his brain.


----------



## Ruger

Sorry! After I posted I realized what unit you drew in. I'll sttill pick his brain and see if he has any suggestions.


----------



## singlesix

Thats cool thanx ruger, i envy your name:wink2:


----------



## Ruger

Talked to my cousin this morning and he didn't know much about unit 36. He said he has applied for tags there but has never drawn. Wish I could have been more help. Good luck with your hunt! Hope we get to see some pictures!


----------



## luggnutt

I got an Elk tag (bow) for unit 36 and was up there yesterday doing some scouting. This is a lot of country and you better be in shape.
There are lots of areas to hunt such as by the ski runs, airport, middle of nowhere, etc. I would be more than happy to discuss what I saw and what i know.


----------



## youngdon

Welcome to the forum luggnutt.


----------



## Mattuk

to PT luggnutt.


----------



## luggnutt

Thank you all for the welcome.


----------



## catcapper

Welcome to Predatortalk.com luggnutt from high up in the Colorado rockies. I just came through Roswell yesterday---That country between Roswell and Vaughn on hwy.285 sure is desolate. Should be a bunch of yotes out there for shoot'in on a few of those sheep outfits.


----------



## Eyemakecalls2

Welcome to PT Luggnutt. We're all pretty open about what we see and know about our hunts too. Nice to have on board. From the sea level town of Santa Cruz Ca.


----------



## luggnutt

catcapper said:


> Welcome to Predatortalk.com luggnutt from high up in the Colorado rockies. I just came through Roswell yesterday---That country between Roswell and Vaughn on hwy.285 sure is desolate. Should be a bunch of yotes out there for shoot'in on a few of those sheep outfits.


Pretty desolate does not explain that area. There are some dogs up there as well as tons of antelope.
Next time you are in the area stop and I will buy you a beer or cola.


----------



## luggnutt

Eyemakecalls2 said:


> Welcome to PT Luggnutt. We're all pretty open about what we see and know about our hunts too. Nice to have on board. From the sea level town of Santa Cruz Ca.


thanks for the welcome. I lived in San Diego for 12 years and could not wait to get out of that place.


----------



## catcapper

PM me your # luggnutt and I'll stop in for a coke if I have time. Don't expect me too soon though---I have two jobs go'in on 512 miles apart, and right now, I've been too busy mov'in and hope'in I don't run outta luck.lol.


----------



## singlesix

luggnutt said:


> I got an Elk tag (bow) for unit 36 and was up there yesterday doing some scouting. This is a lot of country and you better be in shape.
> There are lots of areas to hunt such as by the ski runs, airport, middle of nowhere, etc. I would be more than happy to discuss what I saw and what i know.


 let me know what you think, im not really looking for a trophy, just somewhere halfway comfortable terrain. i have never been down thier and probably wont get a chance until the season opens up. thanks


----------

